# Lefty Gardner dies



## ccheese (Dec 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by txflyergirl 

KERRVILLE — On Dec. 24, 2008, Lefty Gardner departed this earth, showing
us how to soar with the eagles, but this final time, on the wings of an
angel. He passed away peacefully at the age of 87. 


Kerrville Daily Times

The original post was inadvertently deleted.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Dec 27, 2008)

Losing Lefty is a BIG loss in the warbird community.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2008)

RIP Sir

A true gent and irreplacable.

Even more sad to think that the day before this years CAF Airsho, I was not only able to get up close and personal with his old P-51 'Thunderbird' but also spend an afternoon drooling over his old mount 'White Lightnin' now fully rebuilt and polished to perfection as the Red Bull P38.

Blue Skies for ever !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 27, 2008)

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 27, 2008)

Rest well!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2008)

Blue skies, Lefty!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 30, 2008)




----------

